#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in varanasi | Best Btech/BE colleges in varanasi

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 4 Engineering Colleges in Varanasi:*Institute of Technology - Banaras Hindu University, VaranasiKashi Institute of Technology , VaranasiAshoka Institute of Technology and Management-VaranasiSaraswati Higher Education and Technical College of Engineering, Varanasi*1.) Institute of Technology - Banaras Hindu University, Varanasi*
**
*Year of Establishment:* 1919.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:* 
Computer EngineeringCeramic EngineeringChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical EngineeringMining EngineeringPharmaceutical Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Total Fee INR 21,285/- Per Year.
Hostel Fee INR 19,940/- Per Year.

*Placement:* 
*Branch*
*No of Students*
*No of offers*

Ceramic
22
42

Chemical
44
71

Civil
30
67

Computer
40
60

Electrical
51
109

Electronics
54
89

Mechanical
49
113

Metallurgy
32
60

Mining
36
84

Pharmacy
1
1

*TOTAL*
*359*
*696*

M.Tech & M.Pharm
172
55

MCA/M.Sc.
-
47

*GRAND TOTAL*
*531*
*798*




*Address:* Banaras Hindu University, Varanasi, Uttar Pradesh, India.





  Similar Threads: IIT BHU-Varanasi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT BHU-Varanasi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) Kashi Institute of Technology , Varanasi*

*Year of Establishment:* 2005.

*Affiliation:* Uttar Pradesh Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Total Fee INR 75,000/- Per Year.

*Placement:* NA.

*Address:* KASHI INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY, MS 23, Varanasi-Allahabad Highway, Mirzamurad, Varanasi, India.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Ashoka Institute of Technology and Management-Varanasi*

*Year of Establishment:* 2010.

*Affiliation:* Gautam Buddh Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Mechanical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical EngineeringComputer Science & Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
S.No
STUDENT NAME
PACKAGE
COMPANY NAME

1
SUNIL GAVASKAR
Rs 2.2 Lacks
iCRONEX TECHNOLOGIES

2
ANSHUMAN PARTH AZMI
Rs 2.2 Lacks
iCRONEX TECHNOLOGIES

3
SATYAWATI
Rs 2.2 Lacks
iCRONEX TECHNOLOGIES

4
ANURADHA AGRAWAL
Rs 2.2 Lacks
iCRONEX TECHNOLOGIES

5
DHIRAJ KUMAR TIWARI
Rs 2.2 Lacks
iCRONEX TECHNOLOGIES

6
ANKIT MAURYA
Rs 4 Lacks
SAG INFOTECH

7
ANUPAM SINGHA
Rs 4 Lacks
SAG INFOTECH

8
ANIL KUMAR YADAV
Rs 4 Lacks
SAG INFOTECH

9
AMIT KUMAR PANDEY
Rs 4 Lacks
SAG INFOTECH

10
RAVINDRA KUMAR SINGH
Rs 4 Lacks
SAG INFOTECH

11
JITENDRA PRATAP
Rs 4 Lacks
SAG INFOTECH

12
SAURABH PATHAK
Rs 4 Lacks
SAG INFOTECH

13
RITESH KUMAR SRIVASTAVA
Rs 4 Lacks
SAG INFOTECH

14
SANTOSH KUMAR
Rs. 1.8 Lacks
POLICY BAZAAR

15
JAHANGEER AHEMAD
Rs. 1.8 Lacks
POLICY BAZAAR

16
ABHISHEK TIWARI
Rs. 1.8 Lacks
POLICY BAZAAR

17
SHARDANAND
Rs. 1.8 Lacks
POLICY BAZAAR

18
PRATAP CHANDRA RAJA
Rs. 1.8 Lacks
POLICY BAZAAR

19
HARINDRA YADAV
Rs. 1.6 Lacks
MANPASAND BEVERAGES

20
SUNIL GAVASKAR
Rs. 1.6 Lacks
MANPASAND BEVERAGES

21
TINKU SWARNKAR
Rs. 1.6 Lacks
MANPASAND BEVERAGES

22
JAHANGEER AHMED
Rs. 1.6 Lacks
MANPASAND BEVERAGES

23
VIMLESH PANDEY
Rs. 1.6 Lacks
MANPASAND BEVERAGES

24
DHIRAJ TIWARI
Rs. 1.6 Lacks
MANPASAND BEVERAGES



*Address:* Ashoka Engineering Chauraha, Paharia, Sarnath, Varanasi-221007 (U.P), INDIA.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) Saraswati Higher Education and Technical College of Engineering, Varanasi*

*Year of Establishment:* 2007.

*Affiliation:* Uttar Pradesh Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science and EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics and CommunicationElectrical and ElectronicsCivil EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
ABB (2 Lakhs to 4.5 Lakhs per Annum)


Ashish  Mishra
Jamshed Ahmed
Rajeev Kumar Singh

Govind Yadav
Neha Singh
Gaurav Kumar


Multimodus Ventures (2 Lakhs to 4.5 Lakhs per Annum)


Amrish kumar Pandey
Jaideep Mishra
Deepak Singh

Deepak Shukla
Saurabh Tripathi
Gaurav Srivastava

Alok Srivastava
Vikas Raj Tripathi
Manish Srivastava


AD Trans (2 Lakhs to 4.5 Lakhs per Annum)


Ankit Singh
Ashish kumar
Kumari Ranjana

Sneha Singh
Krishna Chardra Batt
Santosh Singh

Dhananjay Mishra


Novio Medico Men (2 Lakhs to 4.5 Lakhs per Annum)


Ankit Srivastava
Pradeep Singh



Ranbaxy (2 Lakhs to 4.5 Lakhs per Annum)


Alok Yadav
Himanshu Singh
Harsh Vardhan Trivedi


Cipla (2 Lakhs to 4.5 Lakhs per Annum)


Ajit Verma


Birla Soft (2 Lakhs to 4.5 Lakhs per Annum)


Ratnesh Singh
Prashant Singh
Swarnim Singh

Ekta Singh
Shipra Singh


Karvy (2 Lakhs to 4.5 Lakhs per Annum)


Nancy
Akanksha Singh
Noopur

Sandeep Singh


HSBC (2 Lakhs to 4.5 Lakhs per Annum)


Sarvesh Yadav
Prashant Singh
Rahul Singh

Mukesh Sonkar



*Address:* 15 km Milestone NH-56 Airport Road, Babatpur, Varanasi (U.P.), iNDIA.

----------

